# Problem with the Threads??



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Guys,

Is it my P.C, but weird things seem to be happening with the threads.

Threads are being duplicated, showing on more than one page (Hopping Aerotwin Wiper) being one of them.

Also, I am not always seeing more than one page sometimes, like page 2 or 3 might be missing :?

Anyone else notice any weirdness going on (moderators)...??

Cheers.

P.S On 'Best Caliper Colour' there is 3 pages to this thread, but when I open it up, it only shows two'.

Apologies if it's nugget me doing something wrong 

Baj.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can't help other than to say that it looks like it's specific to you. Have you tried the trusty old reboot?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Have you made sure you're not drunk also [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

ScoTTy,

Yep and it was happening on my P.C at work to-day, so it looks like it is specific to the site.

I'll keep an eye on it though.

Thanks.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Have you made sure you're not drunk also [smiley=cheers.gif]


Thanks m8, don't mind if I do...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I was drunk last night - but it was still happening over on Other Marques yesterday. From office PC and home PC.

Glitches?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Next time it happens, can you do a screenshot and email it to me please??

Also hover the mouse over each duplicated thread and have a look at the topic ID in the URL (follows the "&t=") and see if they are the same topic (trying to work out if the actual topic is displayed twice, or if the system has got the wrong subject line).


----------

